# IFT to 911 Los Angeles County?



## Jim37F (May 5, 2013)

So I'm a fairly new EMT-B in LA Co. Been working for my first EMT job ~4 months primarily doing BLS IFT transports. No complaints about my current company, it's just that I want to work 911 response. I'm thinking Schaefer (primarily since I live in their service area, and I have a buddy who works there) but also eyeing AMR, Care, and Gerber (McCormick website says they're not hiring Basics right now).

Basically I'm looking for advice on the different companies and anything else involved in that change (how to work with LA Co Fire? Etc?)

Also, don't know if this would be import to this discussion, but I've applied to LA City Fire, passed the written, waiting on an interview date (along with several thousand of my closest friends lol)


----------



## slewy (May 5, 2013)

Working for 911 is night and day compared to IFT's. You do so much more and have to think quick on your feet. Working with LA county fire is great because they let you do everything that's in your scope. LA fire wants us EMT's to use our skills, instead of just being a gurney jockey. A lot of the time we're first on scene which is great because I get to be in charge for a couple minutes before fire gets on scene. I work for Care, it's great company we cover east LA and north orange county. Mccormick covers west LA and AMR/Schaefer cover North LA. No matter what company you go with, you're still going to get valuable experience.


----------



## energystar (May 5, 2013)

In addition to what you have listed look into AMR in San Bernardino County. Being in Azusa, it is just as close as Care, AMR in north county or McCormick.


----------



## Jim37F (May 6, 2013)

I know Care has an open house for new recruits every second Wednesday of the month, and I was hoping to try and go to that, but it doesn't look like I'll be able to due to my regular shift, and the only guy to show an interest in picking it up got denied for whatever reason -_-

I'm looking at Schaefer because they're local, but I found an old thread (last reply was like 2-3 years ago) basically talking :censored::censored::censored::censored: about them, but my buddy who works there now says they're a good company, I was hoping if anyone else knows what it's like to work there?


----------



## energystar (May 6, 2013)

I currently work at CARE and can tell you the orientation is not necessary. Put in an app if you want to work there. Feel free to PM me with any questions about them.

I have spoken to a few people from Schaefer. Personally I have never heard anything negative about the company. The only complaint I have heard was about scheduling. They work 72 hours week A then 96 hours week B. it is hard have a life outside of work when you are working that much but this could have changed as the people who gave me this info worked there over a year ago. However that does make a nice paycheck and it's not uncommon to be pulling over $40k a year there.


----------



## Jim37F (May 6, 2013)

Cool, just sent you a PM asking about Care


----------



## Gurney Jockey (May 6, 2013)

You know there's AMR Irwindale, which is.....well right next to Azusa haha. You don't have to drive up to Santa Clarita/Lancaster! And judging by what I've heard about Care/Schaefer/McCormick, AMR will treat you better.


----------



## Jim37F (May 7, 2013)

I applied to AMR Irwindale last November when I first got my certs before I got a job, but I've never heard back. Though I did apply for a part time spot so I wonder if that might've been part of why (though now I am looking for full time)


----------



## Chris07 (May 7, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I applied to AMR Irwindale last November when I first got my certs before I got a job, but I've never heard back. Though I did apply for a part time spot so I wonder if that might've been part of why (though now I am looking for full time)


AMR hired TONS of part timers during that time frame....if you have questions about them, let me know.


----------



## Jim37F (May 7, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> AMR hired TONS of part timers during that time frame....if you have questions about them, let me know.



Hmm...wonder if it was due to lack of experience at the time? Oh well, not that it matters now, they weren't the only ones to not respond to my application lol Hopefully I'll have better luck here shortly


----------



## Jim37F (May 7, 2013)

So as of right now I'm thinking I'll end up applying to AMR Irwindale, Care and Schaefer, but still not sure what order I'd rank them (say I get offers from two or even all 3)


----------



## Chris07 (May 7, 2013)

All three are more or less the same. They all have their pros and cons. Pick the one that works best for you: Distance vs Full Time/Part Time positions available vs Scheduling.

I have an obviously biased opinion but I can tell you if you have a restrictive schedule, go with the one that can work the best for you. 911 experience will be the same regardless of where you go. IFT wise...no more dialysis runs (YAY!)....but they still run lots of IFTs. I'm currently working days and I average about 60% IFT 40% 911, but then again I work during peak IFT hours. 24 hour cars see a lot more 911s (usually).


----------



## Always BSI (May 7, 2013)

AMR hired tons and tons of EMT's and Medics last month. There was a lot of medics in my orientation class I think about 19 medics. My orientation class was a disgusting 35+ lol... They had to split EVOC into two groups.

Some EMT's had experience some others had 0 EMS experience. They do hire without experience I guess you just have to be lucky. They guy with no experience literally finished his EMT class last semester and then there is me that was on the wait list for 15 months with about 9 months BLS experience lol.


----------



## Jim37F (May 7, 2013)

Always BSI said:


> AMR hired tons and tons of EMT's and Medics last month



So does that mean they're less likely to be hiring right now?


----------



## iftmedic (May 7, 2013)

Sounds like my Orientation I just went through...


----------



## phideux (May 7, 2013)

energystar said:


> I currently work at CARE and can tell you the orientation is not necessary. Put in an app if you want to work there. Feel free to PM me with any questions about them.
> 
> I have spoken to a few people from Schaefer. Personally I have never heard anything negative about the company. The only complaint I have heard was about scheduling. They work 72 hours week A then 96 hours week B. it is hard have a life outside of work when you are working that much but this could have changed as the people who gave me this info worked there over a year ago. However that does make a nice paycheck and it's not uncommon to be pulling over $40k a year there.




Nice Paycheck??? That's 168hrs a pay period. Is that even minimum wage?? If I worked that many hours I would be pulling down around 100Gs.


----------



## energystar (May 7, 2013)

phideux said:


> Nice Paycheck??? That's 168hrs a pay period. Is that even minimum wage?? If I worked that many hours I would be pulling down around 100Gs.



Haha that's a good point. I know this was after taxes and before one person said he made $52k. This is SoCal so pay is horrible ($8-$10 range). I know at Schaefer they got paid for 16 hours straight. Then they had to be up for more than 2 hours during the night to receive the other 8 hours of pay.


----------



## Chris07 (May 7, 2013)

energystar said:


> Haha that's a good point. I know this was after taxes and before one person said he made $52k. This is SoCal so pay is horrible ($8-$10 range). I know at Schaefer they got paid for 16 hours straight. Then they had to be up for more than 2 hours during the night to receive the other 8 hours of pay.


That is the stupidest rule ever. If I am not allowed to leave, I believe that I should be paid regardless of whether I sleep all night or if I'm run like a dog all night.


----------



## chaz90 (May 7, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> That is the stupidest rule ever. If I am not allowed to leave, I believe that I should be paid regardless of whether I sleep all night or if I'm run like a dog all night.



Yep. I can't imagine not getting paid to be at work. It stinks of illegality, but somehow all these companies get away with it.


----------



## bbmtnbb (May 7, 2013)

Does Care pay for all hours worked? (if I am in an ambu or at a station I consider myself at work because I am not at home)


----------



## energystar (May 7, 2013)

Yeah CARE does. Some days when I get luck we run two calls in the 24 hours


----------



## Jim37F (May 8, 2013)

Can anyone who works for AMR-Irwindale answer some questions on what its like to work there? General stuff like how are the shifts? Hours, days, pay? 911 to IFT? How are the rigs and management? You know, the usual million questions everyone wants to know lol Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post answers publicly. 

Thanks guys for all the good answers, really helping me out!


----------



## Gurney Jockey (May 9, 2013)

Shifts are 24 hour shifts on the Kelley schedule, so you work about 10 days a month, which isn't too bad. There are a few 12 hour shifts, but the majority are 24's. All the 24's are based out of stations, which are pretty new, and not too bad either. Recliner's, TV's, showers, fridge, pantry. Even station tones and a little radio box to copy calls on like in Emergency! What more could you ask for? :lol: And when you post, they post you at other stations which you can go inside of/hangout and not get a write-up! (I heard Care writes you up for going into other crews stations). Want to get food? Just tell dispatch you're available in district and get food. Even if it's 11 at night!

The vast majority of calls are 911. I'd say it was an 80% 911 and 20% transfers split. Although the Diamond Bar stations do run a few more transfers than other cars since they're closer to Pomona Valley.

I'm not too sure on pay, that might've changed recently. I was making $9.55 on the 24's, and getting paid for the whole 24. The rigs are all new-ish vans (as usual per AMR), although I saw a bunch of sprinters at Irwindale main waiting to be converted. Management was cool. One supe most people didn't care for, but I never had problems with him. Just as long as you stay out of trouble you won't have any problems.

The medics have it pretty well too. They've got CPAP and IO. Even LAFD doesn't have IO. They're also switching to SFTP's pretty soon and are even getting Lidocaine! Mind-blown!  And word is they're supposed to be getting SWAT Medics for El Monte PD. Armored ambulance and all.


----------



## Jim37F (May 9, 2013)

Wow, great info Gurney Jockey! Browsing these forums, some other ANR divisions in other parts of the country don't have the greatest rep, glad to know Irwindale is just the opposite, sounds like a great place. 

When I first started this thread I was leaning more towards Schaefer but now I'm leaning AMR, Care as a solid backup (due primarily to distance between me and them, well ok, that and I'm not the biggest fan of the white uniform shirts they wear lol-I know small stuff right?  )

Wish I could get some solid info on Schaefer as I've gotten on AMR and Care, just might change my calculations again haha

I'm thinking I'll prob drop an app or two by next week, want to give myself some time to brush up on some of my skills  what with only doing IFT these last 4 months (I can put on a cannula and transfer it from the Hospitals to the gurneys to the rigs house tank O2 like a champ, but I figure any of the 911 companies might also appreciate it if I can remember my BVM skills as well) 

I'm just curious what the LACoFD FFs and Medics think about the companies they work with

I know yet another long post asking for even more info, and I just want to thank all of you for all the great info you've given me, I really appreciate it! And hopefully maybe someone else wondering the same things can get some answers when browsing through


----------



## Gurney Jockey (May 9, 2013)

Irwindale is not a bad division at all. I enjoyed it there. And the best part is once you've worked 6 months at AMR you can transfer to any AMR division in any state if they have openings!

County fire seemed to like us. Had a few run ins because they can be pretty bone-headed sometimes, but we worked well together for the most part. Although I hear the guys at McCormick are far more willing to jump in and do stuff for county, so they might like them better than us haha.

I can only tell you what I've heard about Schaefer from former employees and people who work there. Apparently you can't sleep during the day at their stations and have to hang out in the tv rooms. And at night you can't leave your station for food after a certain hour (whichever hour they stop paying you), and when you do get woken up for a call they clock you out once you get to the hospital. So you could hold the wall for 3 hours and not get paid a whole 24 since it only took 20 minutes to clear the scene and transport. And the biggest thing I've heard is that their checks do bounce from time to time. It's rare, but it happens. :wacko:

And for the record, BVM's are overrated.


----------



## Chris07 (May 9, 2013)

Gurney Jockey said:


> Shifts are 24 hour shifts on the Kelley schedule, so you work about 10 days a month, which isn't too bad. There are a few 12 hour shifts, but the majority are 24's. All the 24's are based out of stations, which are pretty new, and not too bad either. Recliner's, TV's, showers, fridge, pantry. Even station tones and a little radio box to copy calls on like in Emergency! What more could you ask for? :lol: And when you post, they post you at other stations which you can go inside of/hangout and not get a write-up! (I heard Care writes you up for going into other crews stations). Want to get food? Just tell dispatch you're available in district and get food. Even if it's 11 at night!
> 
> The vast majority of calls are 911. I'd say it was an 80% 911 and 20% transfers split. Although the Diamond Bar stations do run a few more transfers than other cars since they're closer to Pomona Valley.
> 
> ...



Posting even on 24s do include street corner posting (Nothing like getting a street post at 3am ...although they are technically limited in how long you can be posted on a street corner in a single shift. 12 hour shifts are hard to come by now. Only a handful exist. Most full-timers are on 24s but there are a good amount of full-time 9 hour shifts. Part timers run 9 hour shifts with staggered start times. The IFT to 911 ratio varies heavily on where you are. 9 hour/12 hour cars run 70% IFT (Based on my experience)....again depends on the time your shift is. All in all, I'm quite happy.


----------



## Jim37F (May 9, 2013)

Gurney Jockey said:


> Shifts are 24 hour shifts on the Kelley schedule, so you work about 10 days a month, which isn't too bad.



Kelley schedule, is that where you work 24 on, 24 off, 24on, 24 off, 24 on, 4x24 off?

Isn't that the same schedule used by both County and City Fire?


----------



## energystar (May 9, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Kelley schedule, is that where you work 24 on, 24 off, 24on, 24 off, 24 on, 4x24 off?
> 
> Isn't that the same schedule used by both County and City Fire?



County yes, LA city has a little bit different of a schedule. Here's the link:

http://lafd.org/shift.htm

I know the reason that CARE follows the Kelley schedule is so that you're constantly running with the same FD crews. I would think the same for AMR out in Irwindale. 

Fire is cool but sometimes you run into burned out medics who are on the last 12 hours of a 96. FD will let you grab vitals, place pt on 12 lead, test pt blood glucose, strip a line, bag, cpr and anything else in our scope I am forgetting. The only downside to LA county is that every call is routine. There are a set number of things that have to be done on every call prior to contacting base and they happen on almost every call. Its nice practice placing every pt on a monitor but not really necessary.

I have been doing this for over a year and in my opinion, I think it would be cool to have a medic partner like AMR does outside of LACo. That is just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jim37F (May 10, 2013)

Oh ok. Do you know if anyone is able to do part time school at a CC while working that schedule?


----------



## energystar (May 10, 2013)

Yeah I am a full time student. And have been my entire employment at care.


----------



## Jim37F (May 10, 2013)

Sounds good, once I brush up on my skills I think I'll start applying here real soon!


----------



## Jim37F (May 31, 2013)

Ok, so I took some time to do some studying on my skills, and then a little thing called life took over, and so it wasn't until today I (finally) got my applications submitted to Schaefer Ambulance Service, American Medical Response San Gabriel Valley and Care Ambulance.

For anyone else thinking about IFT to 911, Schaefer's application is a PDF that you have to fill out, print, sign and then either scan back into the computer and email or fax or drop off in person. I scanned and emailed mine. It was 6 pages long FYI, but nothing crazy, normal stuff you'd expect in a job app.

AMR you have have to go through their parent company (EMSC) job search website, and for several days prior to me submitting my application the site was down, but for the most part, fairly easy to use. You do have to create a profile though.

Care is the same, create a profile at their parent company job search site. Unlike the other two which is a scrolling list, Care's is a series of pages where you fill out 5 or 6 (or so) fields and and click to the next page. I actually kind of liked that approach more than the other two as I feel you'll be less likely to want to scroll past a field thinking you'll come back to it later and then forget about it (happened to me on AMR's app, though you'll get the "you missed a required field" error message) Care's is also more in depth than the other two. They also require a 91 question survey to complete the application, so be prepared to spend a few extra minutes on that. Oh also, you have to have an H6 report from the DMV uploaded to complete your profile before they'll get back to you, so go to the DMV first! (I was at the DMV earlier that afternoon too, and didn't even think to get one :glare


Of course in the end those are all largely stylistic differences in whats basically the same thing. Hopefully I'll hear back and maybe get a test and interview sometime soon so I can add some more updates a little more specific to those companies (after all, despite my fluffy post, it doesn't take a genius to fill out a job application 

:usa:


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 31, 2013)

Might as well throw in an app to AMR Rancho, it's not very far from Irwindale.


----------



## Jim37F (May 31, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Might as well throw in an app to AMR Rancho, it's not very far from Irwindale.



I was gonna do just that, Rancho and Irwindale, but at least as of today, Rancho didn't have any openings on the search site, next closest after Irwindale was Santa Clarita which is about an hour away. I'll def keep an eye out for Rancho though


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 31, 2013)

Further Inland, there is Redlands and Victorville.


----------



## Jim37F (May 31, 2013)

Damn, just got this email from Care:

"Thank you for your interest in EMT - Basic  with Care Ambulance of California. We are sorry to inform you that you have not been selected to proceed as we have chosen to pursue other applicants who we feel are more qualified.  We will be glad to retain your application for six months.  After that time, we welcome you to reapply if you haven't heard from us. Once again, thank you for your interest in employment with Care Ambulance of California."


----------



## Jim37F (May 31, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Further Inland, there is Redlands and Victorville.



Yeah, but that's getting to the point where it's just to long of a commute for me, and do to other circumstances I'm really able to move out that way, maybe down towards San Diego but that's about it right now


----------



## Jim37F (May 31, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> For anyone else thinking about IFT to 911
> 
> Care is the same, create a profile at their parent company job search site. Unlike the other two which is a scrolling list, Care's is a series of pages where you fill out 5 or 6 (or so) fields and and click to the next page. I actually kind of liked that approach more than the other two as I feel you'll be less likely to want to scroll past a field thinking you'll come back to it later and then forget about it (happened to me on AMR's app, though you'll get the "you missed a required field" error message) Care's is also more in depth than the other two. They also require a 91 question survey to complete the application, so be prepared to spend a few extra minutes on that. Oh also, you have to have an H6 report from the DMV uploaded to complete your profile before they'll get back to you, so go to the DMV first! (I was at the DMV earlier that afternoon too, and didn't even think to get one :glare





Jim37F said:


> Damn, just got this email from Care:
> 
> "Thank you for your interest in EMT - Basic  with Care Ambulance of California. We are sorry to inform you that you have not been selected to proceed as we have chosen to pursue other applicants who we feel are more qualified.  We will be glad to retain your application for six months.  After that time, we welcome you to reapply if you haven't heard from us. Once again, thank you for your interest in employment with Care Ambulance of California."



Ok so I just talked to a guy from Care (one of their EMTs who was posted at the same spot I was) and he said that 91 question personality survey at the end of Cares application is actually pretty important. According to him, you HAVE to select "strongly agree" and "strongly disagree" pretty much every question, apparently he did the same thing as me and pick "agree/disagree" most of the time, got his application rejected, waited the 6 months and then reapplied using the strongly choices on the personality survey, and boom, he's now a Care bear (lol)


----------



## energystar (Jun 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. I would imagine that was probably the reason. You still have other options though that you can focus more on now.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 1, 2013)

energystar said:


> Sorry to hear that. I would imagine that was probably the reason. You still have other options though that you can focus more on now.



Yeah, there's still 5 other 911 companies in the county, and I got apps at two of them. As far as the other three, well I keep hearing more and more negatives about AmeriCare and Gerber, and McCormick you need a referral just to get considered for an interview. 

Plus with the commute to those three it'd be worthwhile to look outside LA Co. I know OC is as messed up as LA Co is and that OCEMS requires a county card. But what about the surrounding counties? I know Inland Counties EMA (San Bernardino, Inyo, and Mono Counties) is fine with just the state card, but what about Riverside, San Diego, Kern, Imperial, Ventura, etc?


----------



## energystar (Jun 1, 2013)

Given your location I would really try to get a job outside of LA or OC so it might be a good thing CARE didn't work out at the moment. This is just my opinion but for LACo there really isn't a better company to work for due to benefits, equipment and people. If I lived closer to San Bernardino or Riverside county I would do everything possible to get on with AMR out there.

I know for Kern and Ventura you need to be certified in there county. I believe San Diego county requires you to be certified there as well (only 75% sure on that one).


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 1, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah, there's still 5 other 911 companies in the county, and I got apps at two of them. As far as the other three, well I keep hearing more and more negatives about AmeriCare and Gerber, and McCormick you need a referral just to get considered for an interview.
> 
> Plus with the commute to those three it'd be worthwhile to look outside LA Co. I know OC is as messed up as LA Co is and that OCEMS requires a county card. But what about the surrounding counties? I know Inland Counties EMA (San Bernardino, Inyo, and Mono Counties) is fine with just the state card, but what about Riverside, San Diego, Kern, Imperial, Ventura, etc?



You just need a state card for riverside.  We have been hiring a ton lately aswell.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 7, 2013)

I got the email from AMR yesterday inviting me to call to schedule the written test (yay!) However, every time I try to call, it rings a few times then goes to an answering machine. I called a couple times yesterday afternoon and again this morning all within their normal business hours, and all got the exact same result. Eventually I left a message saying my name, that I was invited to schedule a test, when I'm available and my phone number. I also sent an email saying the same thing, so hopefully I'll hear back soon.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 7, 2013)

Got a call back from AMR today, I got their written test scheduled for next Tuesday!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 7, 2013)

Right on, there's a personality test that's part of it as well so be careful.


----------



## iftmedic (Jun 7, 2013)

Also make sure you put some money aside. Because you make no money while you do your Orientation and FTO time roughly 6 weeks. I unfortunately couldn't do it and had to resign a few weeks ago. Only thing I got out of it was my Paramedic ICEMA accreditation and really behind on my bills...


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 7, 2013)

Some little advice. Use either strongly agree or disagrees. Nothing in between.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 7, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Some little advice. Use either strongly agree or disagrees. Nothing in between.



Sounds like the mistake I made when applying to Care lol. I'd assume don't touch the "neither disagree or agree" option either, right?


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 7, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Sounds like the mistake I made when applying to Care lol. I'd assume don't touch the "neither disagree or agree" option either, right?



Lol well I have never had to use that one lol


----------



## Tito (Jun 8, 2013)

Does anyone in the Socal area work for CARE or LIFELINE that can let me know any information about the companies?


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't know much about Lifeline, other than they're not 911, there's only 6 911 privates in the county, and Care is one of those, and from everything I've heard is well respected


----------



## Tito (Jun 8, 2013)

Ya I heard getting into a 911 in LA county is kind of difficult. Thanks!


----------



## chc1993 (Jun 8, 2013)

iftmedic said:


> Only thing I got out of it was my Paramedic ICEMA accreditation



Which will be revoked the minute they notify ICEMA that you are no longer employed with them, which they are required to do.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 8, 2013)

iftmedic said:


> Also make sure you put some money aside. Because you make no money while you do your Orientation and FTO time roughly 6 weeks. I unfortunately couldn't do it and had to resign a few weeks ago. Only thing I got out of it was my Paramedic ICEMA accreditation and really behind on my bills...



Really? Not at all? I can see during orientation, but not during FTO? Is that just Inland Counties or would Irwindale do that too?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Really? Not at all? I can see during orientation, but not during FTO? Is that just Inland Counties or would Irwindale do that too?



Irwindale's orientation, from what I've heard, is only a week long. Also, you do get paid during FTO time.


----------



## energystar (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah that sounds really crappy and almost illegal. If you are in the field learning that sounds like work to me which should be paid. Do the FTOs get extra pay for teaching trainees?


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 8, 2013)

energystar said:


> Yeah that sounds really crappy and almost illegal. If you are in the field learning that sounds like work to me which should be paid. Do the FTOs get extra pay for teaching trainees?



He ment he was not making much since during orientation its 8hr days 4 week.
 Yes they do get a stipend.


----------



## energystar (Jun 8, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> He ment he was not making much since during orientation its 8hr days 4 week.
> Yes they do get a stipend.



Ohhh gotcha


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 14, 2013)

Took and passed the written test earlier this week. Carlos the HR guy said that the next step is to come in and do a skills test followed by an interview. He said they do orientations once a month, and they've already filled the July oneso I'd probably have to wait until August (I could hear the other HR rep calling people to schedule interviews while I was testing), but don't be surprised if I get a call back to interview for the July orientation. 

Well lo and behold, on Wednesday I get a missed call from one of the other HR reps. (I had my phone on do not disturb mode during a pt transport at my current IFT job). She didn't leave a voice mail and every time I've called back I got her voice mail, so I left a message and will probably email, so hopefully I'll get a skills test and interview in time for the July orientation. 

Still waiting to hear back from Schaefer though.


----------



## cspinebrah (Aug 12, 2013)

sorry to hop off topic but i had a question about AMR, i test with them soon on their skills and was wondering what to expect.

and as for McCormick one of my close buddys just got picked up with them. all he did is go one and show them that he was interested. he went through a lot to get hired but he ended up getting in, mind you they pay about 8.75 an hour :sad:


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 12, 2013)

cspinebrah said:


> sorry to hop off topic but i had a question about AMR, i test with them soon on their skills and was wondering what to expect.
> 
> and as for McCormick one of my close buddys just got picked up with them. all he did is go one and show them that he was interested. he went through a lot to get hired but he ended up getting in, mind you they pay about 8.75 an hour :sad:



Yeah I took AMRs written test a couple months back and they said I'd passed and they'd call me back for skills and interview. They did but for part time and I (stupidly) said no I'm looking for full time -_- I still haven't heard back and you're not the only one saying they've got a skills test date. I've tried calling but no answer grrr 

As far as McCormick yeah I'm about ready to put on a suit and tie and just walking in with a big smile and asking for an application, filling it out and submitting it then and there lol $8.75? Yeah that is a bit low, wonder what sort of hours I could work there, especially since I live in Azusa, I don't wanna have to quit because I can't afford the gas to drive to Inglewood all the time! Lol

Oh btw, I talked to a couple guys from Schaefer, they all pretty much say that if you just email the application like I did you'll never hear back so I'm going to so I'm gonna walk in with a suit and tie and big smile too lol

Also I found out that a couple of the Fire Depts with their own ambulances hire single role EMTs to man them (as opposed to FF/EMTs). Though the only one accepting apps for that right now is Glendale FD (which is a part time position btw, app open until the 16th)


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 30, 2013)

I finally pulled the trigger. Applied at 8 different positions in all 6 LA Co 911 ambulance companies (Schaefer LA, Schaefer Pomona, AMR Lancaster, AMR Santa Clarita, Care, McCormick, Gerber, and AmeriCare) plus Hall Ambulance out of Bakersfield in Kern County.

I decided to hold off applying to Doctor's in Orange County (though while I was on AMR's website I nearly clicked apply for it). From everything I've heard about OCEMS, I'd rather wait and if the closer to home options fall through, then apply there (I'll probably be applying to Rural/Metro San Diego by then). 

If I get to the point where that falls through and I still haven't been picked up by fire I'll just say "heck with it, I'll just go to paramedic school without the 911 experience" lol


----------

